

Findings from the A List Apart Survey, 2008 - vladocar
http://aneventapart.com/alasurvey2008/

======
ZeroGravitas
Eric Meyer talks about the neat CSS used to generate the graphs from tabular
data here:

[http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2009/04/07/findings-of-
the...](http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2009/04/07/findings-of-the-a-list-
apart-survey-2008/)

------
dhotson
Summary: We're a diverse group of 20-something year old white males.

;-)

